# Thought any vw owner would appreciate this!! :P



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

Just searcing through some vids on youtube "as always" and I came across this...

Thought it was funny and would strike up some interesting convo and or comments.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDSe0A_b5FA&feature=related


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

not bad for a n/a 4cyl vs a turbo 4cyl.. I used to be an integra owner so i share love for both cars.


----------



## mylesp (Jul 7, 2005)

I hear you. I used to own a 90 h/b that was everything SiR other than the rhd. Loved it untill it got wrote off.  always been a fan of both cars


----------

